# Hands down the best way to remove the glue from containers



## 14pokies (Oct 11, 2016)

I discovered this while trying to remove the glue left behind from a label off of a 1 gallon container that I'm going to use to house an A .avic.. It worked great so I found another container to illustrate the before and after..

The whole process takes about five minutes is very easy and there are no chemicals that will harm your Tarantula..

Ps.. Sorry for the nail polish but it's all I had close that was bright just to show how much glue was left on this particular container and how clear it is after cleaning it..




Step 1- Fill the container with hot tap water and let it sit for about 2 minutes to heat up the glue and then dump the water being careful not to get the glue wet..

Step 2- pour some vegetable oil on to a paper towel untill its saturated and scrub the section with the glue pretty fast with firm pressure..

Step-3 Use hot water and a mild dishsoap(I used dawn) on a paper towel or cloth and scrub off the oil..

Thats it give it a shot because it works great!

Reactions: Like 4 | Helpful 4 | Award 2


----------



## sschind (Oct 11, 2016)

Wish I would have read this sooner.  I just removed 10 labels from some large jars using goo gone.  It was actually a lot easier than I thought.  I didn't wait long enough on the first one and it took some rubbing to get it all off but after that I let it soak on the paper towel overnight and it wiped right off with very little pressure.  Used a little dawn dish soap and its all squeaky clean now.  I'll remember the vegetable oil treatment in the future though.


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 12, 2016)

sschind said:


> Wish I would have read this sooner.  I just removed 10 labels from some large jars using goo gone.  It was actually a lot easier than I thought.  I didn't wait long enough on the first one and it took some rubbing to get it all off but after that I let it soak on the paper towel overnight and it wiped right off with very little pressure.  Used a little dawn dish soap and its all squeaky clean now.  I'll remember the vegetable oil treatment in the future though.


Sorry man! The great thing about this method other than ease is that as soon as your done you can put a T or whatever in it.. There are no harmful scents or residues..I decided to use the container in the pics to house my H.spinnifer and he is already settled in nicely..


----------



## Redneck (Oct 12, 2016)

Good idea. Now, what kind of container is that? Lol


----------



## sschind (Oct 12, 2016)

14pokies said:


> Sorry man! The great thing about this method other than ease is that as soon as your done you can put a T or whatever in it.. There are no harmful scents or residues..I decided to use the container in the pics to house my H.spinnifer and he is already settled in nicely..


I always leave the lid on the container so no chemicals get inside and then I rinse with lots of very hot water and lots of dawn when I am done and I have never had an issue using the containers right away.  Still, your method removes all the concern.  I'll definitely give it a try.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 12, 2016)

Redneck said:


> Good idea. Now, what kind of container is that? Lol


It had sponges in it...


----------



## Red Eunice (Oct 12, 2016)

I might give this a try, seems easy enough.
  In the past I've used the hair dryer set on high to soften the adhesive, then pull slowly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 12, 2016)

Red Eunice said:


> I might give this a try, seems easy enough.
> In the past I've used the hair dryer set on high to soften the adhesive, then pull slowly.


I have used that method also but I don't have a damn hair dryer! Lol..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Oct 12, 2016)

My last label removal, I used a hair dryer. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Red Eunice (Oct 12, 2016)

14pokies said:


> I have used that method also but I don't have a damn hair dryer! Lol..


 I bought one to use primarily for electrical shrink tube. Slower than using a lighter but gives a better result.


----------



## sschind (Oct 12, 2016)

Red Eunice said:


> I bought one to use primarily for electrical shrink tube. Slower than using a lighter but gives a better result.


if you don't have a hair dryer you can fill the container with hot water and it will warm up nicely.  For small bits of adhesive that may remain simply press the peeled off label onto it and it usually comes off.  For small bits of adhesive sometimes wrapping duct tape around your thumb (sticky side out of course) and using it like a lint roller or simply dabbing at it in an up and down manner sometimes works.  I've used scotch tape and masking tape effectively as well.

A lot of these tricks depend on what kind of adhesive is uses.  For glass jars a lot of the glue simply washes off in hot water most of the stuff used on plastics is a little tougher unfortunately and is not water soluble.


----------



## viper69 (Oct 12, 2016)

14pokies said:


> I discovered this while trying to remove the glue left behind from a label off of a 1 gallon container that I'm going to use to house an A .avic.. It worked great so I found another container to illustrate the before and after..
> 
> The whole process takes about five minutes is very easy and there are no chemicals that will harm your Tarantula..
> 
> ...


This is interesting! I will definitely try this. I buy a food product in these perfect 16 oz deli cups. One label always comes off just fine, the other one is hit or miss.

I wonder why the oil takes off the glue??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 12, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I wonder why the oil takes off the glue??


I have no clue Lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Oct 12, 2016)

14pokies said:


> I have no clue Lol!


what made you try oil then? Like you could have picked any number of things hah.


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 12, 2016)

viper69 said:


> what made you try oil then? Like you could have picked any number of things hah.


I googled how to remove labels from plastic containers and came across it..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sschind (Oct 12, 2016)

14pokies said:


> I have used that method also but I don't have a damn hair dryer! Lol..


Unfortunately I don't have much use for one.  I just wave my hands over my head a few times and the slight breeze is usually enough to do the trick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TomKemp (Oct 16, 2016)

WD40 and a rag wipes label residue off things amazingly well also.


----------



## jigalojey (Oct 16, 2016)

I spent two damn hours yesterday rubbing stickers off 4 new containers.... wish I visited this forum earlier lmao.


----------



## Hurts@1st (Nov 5, 2016)

One of the wineries I manage had glue traps for rodent control. The day I found a three foot king snake horrifically stuck to one was the last day the pest control company was allowed to use them at any of our properties.

When I attempted to remove the snake it became obvious the snake's skin would tear before the glue was going to release. I racked my brain for a solution and remembered the long haired girl in 3rd grade who had a massive wad of gum in her hair. The maintentance shop had peanut butter for mechanical rodent traps and I used the remainder of the jar to release a 1/3 of the king snake.

With 2/3rds of a snake still welded to the glue board I went to the tasting room and helped myself to a $60 bottle of olive oil. $30 worth of that sweet coldpressed first run evoo later and the snake was finally free. After two warm water Dawn Soap showers the snake was good as new and released 100 yards up the canyon.

A quick google search just now didn't produce an explanation for why oil releases glue but there is a certain California King Snake with a new lease on life who can assure you it does.

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## The Snark (Nov 5, 2016)

Hurts@1st said:


> why oil releases glue


I can't remember the exact chemical term for this. Anti-cohesive? Anyway, certain substances, commonly oils, fill the molecular voids and creep onto the skin similar to how emollients work, making the skin undesirable as a bonding surface.
This same process can be used for many glued screw ups. One flat out amazing one is Marvel Mystery oil vs super glue. A minute or two and your fingers seemingly permanently bonded to the refrigerator come free. This process is used a lot in emergency rooms. If memory serves, glycerin works very well for certain sticky substances.

Memories of a pair of ~2 year old siblings extremely well super glued to each other and our very kind and gentle pediatrician Ted H. calmly applying the oil while singing nursery rhymes to the kids.


----------



## Hurts@1st (Nov 5, 2016)

^    Great memory & good info, thank you!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 6, 2016)

Lots of Cyanoacrylate Debonders on the market.  We model plane nerds swear by them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steelo Johnson (Nov 6, 2016)

The Snark said:


> I can't remember the exact chemical term for this. Anti-cohesive? Anyway, certain substances, commonly oils, fill the molecular voids and creep onto the skin similar to how emollients work, making the skin undesirable as a bonding surface.
> This same process can be used for many glued screw ups. One flat out amazing one is Marvel Mystery oil vs super glue. A minute or two and your fingers seemingly permanently bonded to the refrigerator come free. This process is used a lot in emergency rooms. If memory serves, glycerin works very well for certain sticky substances.
> 
> Memories of a pair of ~2 year old siblings extremely well super glued to each other and our very kind and gentle pediatrician Ted H. calmly applying the oil while singing nursery rhymes to the kids.


Would it be due to using a hydrophobic substance on another hydrophobic substance?


----------



## The Snark (Nov 6, 2016)

Introvertebrate said:


> Lots of Cyanoacrylate Debonders on the market. We model plane nerds swear by them.





Steelo01210 said:


> Would it be due to using a hydrophobic substance on another hydrophobic substance?


It's  been a while for me. While you people ponder and use the newest and latest, could you take a moment to explain those surgical adhesives that defy everything?


----------



## Steelo Johnson (Nov 6, 2016)

The Snark said:


> It's  been a while for me. While you people ponder and use the newest and latest, could you take a moment to explain those surgical adhesives that defy everything?


Which one are you talking about? The adhesive that is like superglue, but lacks the exothermic reaction?


----------



## The Snark (Nov 6, 2016)

Steelo01210 said:


> Which one are you talking about? The adhesive that is like superglue, but lacks the exothermic reaction?


I haven't kept up. Stuff like closure tapes and dressings that replace sutures and remain strongly attached for weeks. Some require special release agents to be removed.


----------



## Steelo Johnson (Nov 6, 2016)

The Snark said:


> I haven't kept up. Stuff like closure tapes and dressings that replace sutures and remain strongly attached for weeks. Some require special release agents to be removed.


It's been a while for me since I've read up on it. I might consult my pharmacotherapy book and see if there's anything on it. Probably not in there, but worth a shot.


----------



## petkokc (Dec 2, 2016)

@14pokies This saved the day for me, and also @TomKemp s method works just as good.
I had to make the video about it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darlingi (May 22, 2022)

Tried this today, but for some reason I can’t get rid off the (coconut-) oil residue. I know it’s there because I see the typical „oil-film colors“ when holding the enclosure in sunlight. I’ve tried soap and vinegar, scrubbing excessively, but it’s still there. 🥲


----------



## The Snark (May 22, 2022)

darlingi said:


> Tried this today, but for some reason I can’t get rid off the (coconut-) oil residue. I know it’s there because I see the typical „oil-film colors“ when holding the enclosure in sunlight. I’ve tried soap and vinegar, scrubbing excessively, but it’s still there.


Try laundry detergent. Much more powerful surfactant. If that only works marginally add some benzalkonium chloride. An extremely powerful wetting agent. Commonly sold as mold killer. Wear gloves and preferably a vapor respirator. BKC plays hell with mucus membranes in your sinuses.


----------

